# Bathroom Exhaust fan or portable blower



## Wood Cop (Aug 12, 2011)

I have been doing a lot of research this past couple of days for an air filter system. Found one design using two bathroom exhaust fans. Any thoughts about that.

Also looking at using a portable air blower in place of a squirrel cage fan. Any thoughts about that.

Thanks.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Yup,got lots of thoughts on the subject..........spent better part of yesterday fabricating a custom 16 G dust port for edge sander.Finished,painted,installed,tested....pics emailed to a friend.

So,before delving into your qestion........how much sheet metal tools you got?BW


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I cannot imagine that two bathroom exhaust fans would have anywhere near sufficient air moving capability to work. For a good system you need something that moves large quantities of airl.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Air flow?*

The largest fan at the cheapest price I can find flows 90 CFM for $34.00.
A commercial air filtration unit such as the Jet AFS 1000 flows over a thousand CFM for $330.00. 
Amazon.com: JET 708620B AFS-1000B 550/702/1044 CFM 3-Speed Air Filtration System with Remote and Electrostatic Pre-Filter: Home Improvement

or this JDS unit at 750 CFM:
Amazon.com: JDS 750-ER 14022 3 Speed Air Filtration System with Remote and Electrostatic Pre-Filter: Home Improvement 

You will need a bunch of 90 CFM unit to match the CFMs of these units and you still need a method of holding the filters and the filters themselves...$$$. 

There are better ways to build your own using a 3 speed furnace 
blower and a plywood cabinet:
http://www.twistedknotwoodshop.com/airfilter.htm

and: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/42119 :thumbsup: bill


----------

